# "Puppy could be new guard dog breed"



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't see how this mix would possibly make a better protection dog.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5jj_SoUK-VcuUtdQ-bUGMM2s3KqsQ 



> Quote:A "one of a kind" puppy, which can fit in the palm of the hand, could grow up to be one of the world's best guard dogs, a breeder said.
> 
> The as-yet unnamed female puppy is thought to be the first of its kind.
> 
> The light brown pup, who so far can only squeal, is a crossbreed of a Belgian Malinois and a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

and why would all the puppies die when breeding this cross?

doesn't that sound a little odd?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

it also said mals overheat...
maybe with husky fur, they incinerate themselves.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would a guard dog need to be able to run an iditarod?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, so he has a pup thats a mix of a Belgian Malinois and a Siberian Husky...he refers to it as a 'new guard dog breed'...correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't most people just call these 'mutts'?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Like we needed MORE press referring to MUTTS as "new, improved, RARE breeds!!!" GGGRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Jackie 

PS...I hope that dog turns out to be a hyperactive psycho thing that refuses to learn commands and runs away every chance it gets!







(Not intended to insult Mals or Sibes, both of which I happen to love!)


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Michelle,

It sounds odd. Just to speculate, there may be two mutant gene products that interact and are lethal for some reason. Neither breed has both the lethal mutants, but their cross does. This is the kind of thing biology nerds love, but animal lovers hate.

MJ


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my head. I can't imagine two more disparate breeds(well, maybe Belgian Malinois and Basset Hound) to combine to make what is a mutt, not a rare "breed". How awful.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

All I got to say is WHY?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I find so much wrong with this article (and this issue) that I can't even list everything. First, is there any proof besides this person's word that these two breeds have never successfully bred together before? I find that doubtful. Secondly, to reiterate, "why"? I have never heard the bit about BMs overheating more than other breeds and I seriously question it. Lastly, why would law enforcement want husky traits in their dogs? I just don't get it.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Just because you can doesn't mean you should. AARGHH


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I can see the need for a Police K9 that overheats and runs away, can't you?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

There's a guy in the midwest that crosses pit bull-type dogs with Malinois. He named the "breed" after himself, the Donovan Pincher. I think they're pretty ugly, myself. But that's just me.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EW, if they keep DYING thats YOUR CUE TO STOP BREEDING THEM.
People are so STUPID.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

should call it a "Huskinoid" - I know I'm annoyed



> Originally Posted By: dOgit also said mals overheat...
> maybe with husky fur, they incinerate themselves.


Oh that's just wrong (love it)


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomok, so he has a pup thats a mix of a Belgian Malinois and a Siberian Husky...he refers to it as a 'new guard dog breed'...correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't most people just call these 'mutts'?


Gosh my neighbor has one of these dogs. I will have to tell her "Lance" isn't one of a kind anymore.

Heck-we always called him a mutt. Guess I will have to be more respectful. BTW-he looks like a small very furry husky. So much for genetics. Guess his siblings got the short fur.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

The individuals breeding this cross are imitating the foundation/early breeding(s) for "Chinooks". People in the UK probably aren't aware of the breed. Admiral Perry originally crossed and English Mastiff to Greenland Dogs to get Chinook, his lead dog for Antarctic expeditions. The next several generations were crosses of Belgian Malinois, GSD's and Siberians breed to dogs out of the original Chinook. 

The Chinook breed is UKC recognized and has been around in its current standard since the 20's (if memory serves?) I wouldn't say these dogs are guard dogs. The ones I've seen are aloof and skittish. Just my experiences.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomok, so he has a pup thats a mix of a Belgian Malinois and a Siberian Husky...he refers to it as a 'new guard dog breed'...correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't most people just call these 'mutts'?


That's what I was thinking... just because a known breeder has hadn't a Husky x Mal does not mean there has never been one. In fact, I find it completely ignorant to even make such a statement. 

I guess most dog breeds started as a mix of something but, really, if people are willing to go for a mixed breed dog they should go to a shelter and look around rather than pay thousands of dollars for one.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Until a breeder establishes a breed they are all mutts. I don't need to remind anyone here that until recent history most all dogs were mutts until the AKC recognized them. APBT is a great example of a breed that just seems to be unrecognizable by the AKC.
"Universally accepted as the "Father of the Breed"
--saw a dog in 1899 while attending a dog show in Karlsruhe, Germany; a herding dog which he felt had all the qualities he had been searching for: instinctive herding ability, high trainability, dignity, intelligence, strong build and quiet demeanor. This dog fit the motto von Stephanitz had coined for his new breed: "Utility and Intelligence", and he purchased the dog on the spot. That dog became Horand von Grafrath, the foundation dog of the German Shepherd breed, and given the designation SZ1, the very first German Shepherd Dog in the German Shepherd Dog Club, the SV. Von Stephanitz searched for bitches of Horand's type to breed with him, and being very picky, it was a hard search indeed. <span style="color: #FF0000">By carefully and selectively breeding and inbreeding, it was possible to create a line of dogs that bred true to form.</span> Captain von Stephanitz, who had served with the Veterinary College in Berlin while in the military, used his extensive biological knowledge to help him in the science of breeding dogs."


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

hmmm what in those two dogs do they see working harmoniously to make the perfect guard dog? Must be the conflicting instincts that will have them running towards the bad guy and then right on past him... sad sad. I love both breeds but WHY would you think they would make the best gaurd dog? I can't wait to see what the thing looks like? Our friends husky is a wonderful dog, def not a wonderful guard dog and he HATES the heat. 

O yea forgot the obvious, if you keep trying to breed two dogs and their puppies all die... and out of all this trying you have ONE puppy to show for your efforts....


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Huskinoid-DOODLE!!!!
Why didn't he use a Poodle?
It's a hotdog that keeps on running
He must be off his noodle!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe he intended to start a police force somewhere on the arctic ice and needed a dog that could do protection work AND pull a police sled.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh!! maybe he does have a market Emily rofl


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayMaybe he intended to start a police force somewhere on the arctic ice and needed a dog that could do protection work AND pull a police sled.


Duddley Doright rides again!


----------

